# Irish ......I said IRISH!!



## DiabeticDave (Jun 7, 2009)

An Irishman who had a little too much to drink is driving home
 From the city one night and, of course, his car is weaving violently all
 Over the road.

 A cop pulls him over. "So," says the cop to the river, "where                      Have ya  been?"

  "Why, I've been to the pub of course," slurs the drunk.

  "Well," says the cop, "it looks like you've had quite a few to

  Drink this evening."

  "I did all right," the drunk says with a smile.

  "Did you know," says the cop, standing straight, and folding his
  Arms across his chest, "that a few intersections back, your wife fell
  Out of your car?"

  "Oh, thank heavens," sighs the drunk. "for a minute there, I
  Thought I'd gone deaf."


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 7, 2009)

HE HE HE HE HE HE


----------



## ceara (Jun 7, 2009)

Dave

I'm from Ireland, I'm Irish and I have never had a drink of alcohol in my life.

I'm no being PC but I had thought the days of the Irish jokes were long over.

Ceara


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds like PC to me.........but hey, lets not make jokes about anything. If it helps, you can tell me an English joke, I'll laugh, promise


----------



## ceara (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm out of this forum.

Ceara


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 7, 2009)

PMSL@ YOU TWO , IF IT HELPS I'M HALF IRISH AND BLONDE SO I GET IT 

FROM BOTH ANGLES . 

P,S I STILL THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY THOUGH . LOL


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm Irish and don't drink either but my grandad was a heavy drinker, guiness and whisky and it killed him in the end but I like the jokes and don't take them personal


----------



## Steff (Jun 7, 2009)

if everyone of us got offended over jokes this forum would be pretty empty, theres always a blonde joke going around and i think all the blondes just take it as a joke as it supposed to be


----------



## bev (Jun 7, 2009)

I am blonde and a scouser - so i have no hope! I also post blonde and scouse jokes myself!

BUT, i would say that if someone is offended - then it would be nice if an apology was made - after all we are all here for one thing - diabetes! I think that should be foremost in our minds. It would be very sad if Caera felt he had to go because of the lack of an apology. I for one would miss his input.Bev


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 7, 2009)

Too sensitive by far...we've had jokes about old men, Blonde's, Nutters.....the list is endless. If we had PC censorship over every little thing, then nothing would be said on here. Take the one liner thread as an example...as I said, too sensitive. I'm a redhead, and male, I've heard plenty of jokes about both.

All IMO of course.


----------



## Steff (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah i agree before long we wil not be able to go to the toilet without it offending some body .


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 7, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Too sensitive by far...we've had jokes about old men, Blonde's, Nutters.....the list is endless. If we had PC censorship over every little thing, then nothing would be said on here. Take the one liner thread as an example...as I said, too sensitive. I'm a redhead, and male, I've heard plenty of jokes about both.
> 
> All IMO of course.



Look I'm blonde , short , skinny , southern , half irish and i live in liverpool, i get all the jokes aimed at me . i dont take offence , i take it as the joke it is meant as. As for the one liners thread it is somewhere where we can have a laugh and make friends and forget for 5 minutes that diabetes rules our lives.
I did think Ceara was actually joking  It is sad that he took it personally as i know it was'nt meant that way . I hope given time he will realise that and return.


----------

